# Private English Lessons - Hourly Rate?



## pintarroxo

Does anyone have an idea of a fair rate to charge (in Lisboa) for private English lessons? 

Certified and with some experience, if that makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## jerryceltner

We live in the Tomar area and my 15 year old daughter has private Portuguese lessons. The tuitor comes to the house and gives her a 1 hour lesson at a cost of 15 euro. This excludes traveling time and fuel. This expense is included in the 15 euro so for the tuitor it would be approx. 1.5 hours to give a 1 hour lesson for 15 euro one on one.
She also has private maths lessons one on one at a school here and they charge 75 euro a month for a 1 hour private lesson once a week. I hope this gives you some idea what can be charged.


----------



## pintarroxo

That's helpful and confirms my initial thoughts, thank you!

(But from my standpoint I was hoping it was a bit higher, ha ha!)


----------



## canoeman

Might be more in Lisbon but if you want to be competitiv? then there's those dreaded words tax and Social Security


----------



## jerryceltner

It may be that you can get more but at the same time you have to be competative. The best thing that I can suggest is go to the local language centres in the area and see what they charge and that would give you a starting point to work from.......


----------



## siobhanwf

In the Caldas area the going rate is around €10 an hour for private tuition


----------



## jerryceltner

To be 100% honest we pay 10 euro an hour for Natasha but she charges everyone else 15 euro.
She has become a friend of the family and stays for lunch occassionally and brings goodies from her parents house also.
Vera is a fully qualified teacher and a treasure and Natasha and Vera get on like a house on fire laughing and joking while they do the lesson. We and Natasha are really lucky to find someone like her. Long may it continue!!!
We keep asking her if her fees have gone up but no the same price always and if she does as sometime happens an extra half an hour we try to pay her but she will not accept the money. Therefore an Xmas present is in the offing.


----------



## JohnBoy

Crumbs, I think that I need to move. International House in Coimbra want €40 per hour to teach Portuguese. Needless to say I got online and bought some books from Amazon. Less than €40 the lot and one of them includes an online pronounciation guide.


----------



## jerryceltner

Hi Johnboy,

You could try Micheal Thomas CD's for Portuguese. There are 8 in total and cost about 40 euro. From biginner upwards. Very good and teach you phrases that you would need in ordinary speak and the pronounciations which you cannot get from books. Just a thought.


----------



## JohnBoy

I did look at those jerryceltner but the reviews were not very good. I love the original Michel Thomas CDs and used the Spanish ones when I lived there. He has sadly passed on and the Portuguese CDs are not Michel Thomas himself but someone operating under his name and the CD course advertised as, "The Michel Thomas method."


----------



## jerryceltner

Thanks for the info but still found them to be OK. An English speaking guy needs all the help he can get....lol


----------



## JohnBoy

jerryceltner said:


> Thanks for the info but still found them to be OK. An English speaking guy needs all the help he can get....lol


Totally agree and if it's helping you I might just revisit those reviews.


----------

